# Help! What song/genre is this?



## nicksixx (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

My first post here because I am at a loss trying to identify this song.

I recently watched a TV series called 'A Young Doctor's Notebook' (extremely funny and poignant if you are into black comedy-dramas). There is a song that gets played during several episodes, but I can't find accreditation for it anywhere.

The song appears in the below video from 22:03 - 22:35





The only similar song I can think of is the Humming Chorus from Madame Butterfly...can anyone identify the song, or point me in the direction of similar choral music?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Russian Music*

It is a famous Russian folk song called "Vecherny zvon" Вечерний звон or "Evening Bells" in English. It reminds you of the Humming Chorus because they are humming. There are many performances on YouTube, and here is a link:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=vecherniy+zvon

It helps that i have sung for many years with the Yale Russian Chorus Alumni (search for that on YouTube as well). I hope you enjoy many hours of listening to lovely Russian music.

Here are a few songs from our recent trip to the Verona Choral Festival 2016.






Best Regards, :tiphat:

George
Barelytenor


----------



## nicksixx (Sep 6, 2016)

Barelytenor said:


> It is a famous Russian folk song called "Vecherny zvon" Вечерний звон or "Evening Bells" in English. It reminds you of the Humming Chorus because they are humming. There are many performances on YouTube, and here is a link:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=vecherniy+zvon
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this! This narrows my search considerably! Do you happen to know where I can find other humming choral music (preferably without an instrumental component)? It reminds me of the classic-era Disney overtures, which I am particularly fond of.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I would much rather try to turn you on to the glories of Russian music than, er, hummed music. Give a few pieces a try. Sung. 

Best Regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## nicksixx (Sep 6, 2016)

In case anyone is looking for it 6+ years later: https://www.sonoton.com/en/track/SAS002308


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

nicksixx said:


> In case anyone is looking for it 6+ years later: https://www.sonoton.com/en/track/SAS002308


I must say I admire your persistence finding it, Bravo. :cheers:


----------

